# Sodium Lauryl Sulfate



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

After I stepped out of the shower yesterday, using store bought soap, I noticed my skin was itching... actually, I notice it all the time, but since Ive been researching soap making I have been paying more attention..

Today I did a quick search on what could possibly be causing the itching and a few sources said Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, which is make from coconut oil. 


Now, Ive noticed that a lot of lip balm and soap recipes call for Coconut oil, which makes me wonder, If I put coconut oil in my soaps or lip balms, will it have the same itching effect on my skin?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Where did you hear that it was made from coconut oil? It is usually listed as a mix of chemicals:
Such as from this website: http://www.wisegeek.org/what-is-sodium-lauryl-sulfate.htm
"When manufacturers mix sulfuric acid, monododecyl ester, and sodium salt together, they can, surprisingly, come up with an everyday product that is used by much of the general human population. Sodium lauryl sulfate (SLS), is a chemical compound used as a detergent in many beauty, household, and industrial products."

I am allergic to most commercial products, but have never had a problem with coconut oil as long as I stick with organic.
Dawn


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

SLS is derived from coconut oil, but does go through a chemical process to make it into a surfactant.

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2010/.../04/far-from-coconut-surfactants-journey.html


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

linn said:


> SLS is derived from coconut oil, but does go through a chemical process to make it into a surfactant.


That's correct. The term "lauryl" indicates that the compound is based in a C-12 oil, but C-12 oils are found naturally in coconut & palm oils. Laural oils don't have to come from coconut & palm oils, but they can. If the package says it came from coconut oil then it probably did.

In any case, the C-12 oil is treated with both lye and SO3 (both an alkali and an acid) to make Sodium Lauryl Sulfate detergent. If it was treated with only lye and not SO3 then it would be considered a soap and not a detergent.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay, so its not the same thing.
Thanks guys!


----------

